# Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Looks like FOX will be re-running the series. Starting with the pilot episode on 8/10 at 9pm EST.


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

Sunday, Aug. 10: "Pilot"
Monday, Aug. 11: "Gnothi Seauton"
Tuesday, Aug. 12: "The Turk"
Wednesday, Aug. 13: "Heavy Metal"
Sunday, Aug. 17: "Queen&#8217;s Gambit"
Monday, Aug. 18: "Dungeons and Dragons"
Tuesday, Aug. 19: "The Demon Hand"
Wednesday, Aug. 20: "Vick&#8217;s Chip"
Sunday, Aug. 24: "What He Beheld"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Looks like FOX will be re-running the series. Starting with the pilot episode on 8/10 at 9pm EST.


Jim Dandy!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Nice. I think I will rewatch it.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

My brother missed the series last year. I might watch it with him again!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm not going to rewatch it, but I really enjoyed it. Just finished them off on the TiVo last week. I'm really glad it's been renewed. I highly recommend it.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I plan on rewatching it. I wasn't able to record it last year and I missed a lot of it by watching live.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll rewatch it just to see it in High Def .... Didn't have my TivoHD then.

Summer in HD. Literally. And literally!

[NG]Owner


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

You're gonna watch something over again just so you can see it in HD? I just don't get it. Its a better picture, that's all.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> You're gonna watch something over again just so you can see it in HD? I just don't get it. Its a better picture, that's all.


Probably for the same reason you watch it in HD the first time.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> You're gonna watch something over again just so you can see it in HD? I just don't get it. Its a better picture, that's all.


Wow, you must not really appreciate HD....


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

I saw it the first time around, but I'm looking forward to watching it again. :up:


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Wow, you must not really appreciate HD....


No, I really don't. I mean I like that it has a better picture. But its not anywhere near important enough for me to go out and plunk down in excess of $1000 for a new set, in addition to the cost of HD channels, and HD DVR's. It just seems like an incredible amount of money to spend for a better picture. For me, television is all about the content, not the box. Someday when I can get a good quality HDTV for no more than I spent on my last Toshiba 36" ($550) and not have to pay extra for HD content or sign my life away for two years to get a reasonably priced HD DVR, I'll bite. But until then, its just a better picture.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> No, I really don't.


-1,000,000

I would say 95% of what I watch is HD. I won't watch SD unless it's mission critical.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> No, I really don't. I mean I like that it has a better picture. But its not anywhere near important enough for me to go out and plunk down in excess of $1000 for a new set, in addition to the cost of HD channels, and HD DVR's. It just seems like an incredible amount of money to spend for a better picture. For me, television is all about the content, not the box. Someday when I can get a good quality HDTV for no more than I spent on my last Toshiba 36" ($550) and not have to pay extra for HD content or sign my life away for two years to get a reasonably priced HD DVR, I'll bite. But until then, its just a better picture.


I don't have a HDTV yet either (yet, I have _two_ HDTV-capable Tivos, because of the lifetime transfer offers, and future-proofing).. But I think you won't have to wait long.

Oops, I guess I remembered a bit wrong, but in just a brief skim of Amazon, there's a 37" brand name LCD for $750 IIRC.. That was the first new one I saw listed bigger than 36".
Of course, due to 16:9, you'll actually have less screen area for 4:3 content than you do now.

But I don't think you'll have to wait long. I'll likely buy an HDTV after I get a house.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> -1,000,000
> 
> I would say 95% of what I watch is HD. I won't watch SD unless it's mission critical.


+me


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

More River Tam.....er...Summernator in HD! That's a good thing!!!!!!


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently upgraded from a 27" Panasonic "Panablack" 27" CRT, to a 32" Sharp Aquos 1080p LCD. I never intended on upgrading, but I knew somebody who was able to get me a good discount under a "friends & family" sale, and I had about a day to make up my mind. I went ahead and made the purchase.

While I am disappointed in the black levels of the TV (hard to swallow after having a CRT), the picture quality is good on both SD and HD material. HD material looks fantastic. SD material off of TV looks only OK, but HD material of anamorphically enhanced DVDs upscaled by my PS3 look nearly as good as HD. This could be due to the fact that my TV is so small (for an HDTV), that the difference is not a great as it could be. I am NOT disappointed when watching a SD DVD on my HDTV. Only for the most important titles will I pony up and replace my old DVDs with Blu-Ray.

As a former projectionist, I am used to nitpicking about PQ, and I try to only watch movies in the original aspect ratio. TSCC was broadcast in 4x3 in SD, and 16x9 in HD, so this rebroadcast will be my first chance to see the show in the original aspect ratio. (Then again, I could just wait for the Blu-Ray to get here a few days later.)


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought FOX was bringing the series back. This is just repeats? If so, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> No, I really don't. I mean I like that it has a better picture. But its not anywhere near important enough for me to go out and plunk down in excess of $1000 for a new set, in addition to the cost of HD channels, and HD DVR's. It just seems like an incredible amount of money to spend for a better picture. For me, television is all about the content, not the box. Someday when I can get a good quality HDTV for no more than I spent on my last Toshiba 36" ($550) and not have to pay extra for HD content or sign my life away for two years to get a reasonably priced HD DVR, I'll bite. But until then, its just a better picture.


Well you can get a very decent tv for under $600 if you watch the sales ads and 99% of those will give you a better picture then your tube set .

You can also get a lot of hd over the air for free.

I can say that if you take say the opening of the Olympics the hd pics was just fantastic .......


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

pomerlp said:


> I thought FOX was bringing the series back. This is just repeats? If so, I'm disappointed.


Season 1 is being replayed starting August 10th.
Season 2 starts on September 8th


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, the "Pilot" was on tonight, and I was flipping back and forth between Fox SD, and Fox HD. Aside from the aspect ratio, I couldn't tell the difference in PQ. Verizon FIOS has excellent SD PQ, as well as HD, and I couldn't tell that the 720p picture was sharper than the 480i picture. Perhaps this is due to my TV having good SD processing? I really don't know, but both pictures looked outstanding. 

Funny thing, the sound on the SD feed was better. I had to turn my TV nearly to full blast to get good sound from the HD feed.

In the end, the HD feed was better because I got the whole picture, and not a cropped 4:3 image, but that was the only plus I could notice on my 32" set, about 6' away from my bed. I can't stress enough how good the SD image looked. It has to be the best SD I have ever seen (at least in terms of sharpness).


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Playloud said:


> Sunday, Aug. 10: "Pilot"
> Monday, Aug. 11: "Gnothi Seauton"
> Tuesday, Aug. 12: "The Turk"
> Wednesday, Aug. 13: "Heavy Metal"
> ...


This is all in order?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

tewcewl said:


> This is all in order?


According to TV.com, yes it is.
http://www.tv.com/terminator-the-sarah-connor-chronicles/show/68708/episode_listings.html


----------



## jlanzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Playloud said:


> Well, the "Pilot" was on tonight, and I was flipping back and forth between Fox SD, and Fox HD. Aside from the aspect ratio, I couldn't tell the difference in PQ. Verizon FIOS has excellent SD PQ, as well as HD, and I couldn't tell that the 720p picture was sharper than the 480i picture. Perhaps this is due to my TV having good SD processing? I really don't know, but both pictures looked outstanding.
> 
> Funny thing, the sound on the SD feed was better. I had to turn my TV nearly to full blast to get good sound from the HD feed.
> 
> In the end, the HD feed was better because I got the whole picture, and not a cropped 4:3 image, but that was the only plus I could notice on my 32" set, about 6' away from my bed. I can't stress enough how good the SD image looked. It has to be the best SD I have ever seen (at least in terms of sharpness).


I recently traded comcast for verizon fios when i got the tivo3 with cable cards and the quality of the SD easily trumps comcast. I watch SciFi alot and even projecting it on to a 100" screen it looks close to HD, so I can't wait for the new FIOS HD line up tomorrow which will include SciFi HD.
This is especially true of SD of the programs on the major networks that are also broadcast in HD. I think this becomes increasingly noticeable as the screen size increases. We also have a 1992 Hitachi crt 27" and most of the SD stuff looks prettty good, but it is FIOS, CRT and 27".


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

jlanzy said:


> I recently traded comcast for verizon fios when i got the tivo3 with cable cards and the quality of the SD easily trumps comcast. I watch SciFi alot and even projecting it on to a 100" screen it looks close to HD, so I can't wait for the new FIOS HD line up tomorrow which will include SciFi HD.
> This is especially true of SD of the programs on the major networks that are also broadcast in HD. I think this becomes increasingly noticeable as the screen size increases. We also have a 1992 Hitachi crt 27" and most of the SD stuff looks prettty good, but it is FIOS, CRT and 27".


Just curious here:

The SD from Comast that you are referring to. Is(was) this analog cable or digital cable?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Summernator, Summernator, Sum Sum, Summernator.......

Maybe Joss Whedon will do a new movie with Summer and Eliza!


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> No, I really don't. I mean I like that it has a better picture. But its not anywhere near important enough for me to go out and plunk down in excess of $1000 for a new set, in addition to the cost of HD channels, and HD DVR's. It just seems like an incredible amount of money to spend for a better picture. For me, television is all about the content, not the box. Someday when I can get a good quality HDTV for no more than I spent on my last Toshiba 36" ($550) and not have to pay extra for HD content or sign my life away for two years to get a reasonably priced HD DVR, I'll bite. But until then, its just a better picture.


my 46" flatpanel cost exactly the same as my 36" wega did years ago


----------

